# Offset enough?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

18x8 5/120 40 mm offset on the front
18x9 5/120 45 mm offset on the rear

Is this suitable for a 2004 GTO? Tire size would be

235/40/18 on front
265/35/18 on rear

I know jack **** about wheels, offsets and stuff like that. I have heard horror stories about wheels not fitting right so I don't want that. Thanks for any input.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Recommended tires?*

Anyone recommend any particular tire?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Personally I think you'll be okay with those offsets. I have 9.5" wide tires in the back with a 45mm offset. I did have to trim about a 1/4" off of the inner fender so I don't foresee you having any problems with a 9" wheel with the same offset. To ensure you don't have any rubbing issues, try to find a tire with a rounded shoulder like the BFG KWD2s.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Those are the exact ones I was looking at. Real nice tread pattern, and looks like they upheld pretty well for other drivers. Price is not too hateful either. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

SnKGoat said:


> Those are the exact ones I was looking at. Real nice tread pattern, and looks like they upheld pretty well for other drivers. Price is not too hateful either. Thanks for the info.


You're welcome. PM me if you need any more help/advice.


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

It might be tight on the rear. Check out my response to "Which offset should I choose?".


----------

